# I got my B-Mag today



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I am missing the evening hunt because of waiting on the fed ex guy at the gun shop. But he showed up finally. I cannot believe how light this is. Will be nice to carry to sets at night. I topped it with a Hawke 4-12x50 illuminated reticuel. I have never used Hawke scopes before. But the lenses are clear edge to edge. Have a few boxes of ammo. Will sight it in tomorrow after the morning hunt. Now I am just waiting on Primos to send me the mount that was missing from my spotlight. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I just mounted a light on a Barska w/ an illuminated reticle and I didn't like it. Couldn't see the crosshairs with them lit. Had to turn it up higher than I would like to really see them well. Swapped it out w/ a vx2 duplex. Much better. Now I only have to worry about 1 battery...

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## J&J'sToy (Mar 13, 2007)

I have my B-Mag & this little Speeder round is awesome. I have it shooting sub min. at a 100yds. 3/8" to 1/2", three shot groups with Win. 20gr ammo. Just an awesome gun. if you use it for squirrel hunting make sure you only hit them in the head. This round does a number on them if you hit them anywhere else.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

wolverines said:


> I just mounted a light on a Barska w/ an illuminated reticle and I didn't like it. Couldn't see the crosshairs with them lit. Had to turn it up higher than I would like to really see them well. Swapped it out w/ a vx2 duplex. Much better. Now I only have to worry about 1 battery...
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was concerned about that as well. But this one has a choice between red or blue lighting. The blue shows right up.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

So Gun Nut u get to shoot that new bmag yet. Post results when u can. Sure you won't be disappointed! !

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I love mine. Running a Centerpoint 4-16 on top with a C4P light. Scope and light make up for the gun being light LOL


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I rang in the new year at 12:00 this morning with it. I shot frozen water bottles in my back yard. Yup that made a mess. Lol already like it. Even though it's only bore sighted. I think it will be this weekend before I can set up a bench and dial it it. Can't wait.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Wait till u hit the bench your gonna like it even more

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Took my new bmag into Duncans this past week for the 200yd indoor tube shoot and was very happy with the results. 1 1/2" groups consistantly. I had topped it off with the Leopold 8.5 x 25 varmint and like the combo. Now to sight in with the nitesite200 and the night time yote hunting begins.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Dennis glad to see u finally got that baby. Let me know next time your going up to Duncan's maybe we could meet up and do some shooting together.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Where is Dunkins located. I would like to sight this in, in a controlled environment. Plus I would like to do my 22-250 and my Swift as well. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Bay city

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Ahh too far for me to drive for that. Well back yard it is. Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

jrockfishhunter said:


> Dennis glad to see u finally got that baby. Let me know next time your going up to Duncan's maybe we could meet up and do some shooting together.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You will get the call. Glad to hear you like yours also. It's strictly a hunting gun and with my nitesite setup it is floating around 6 lbs. now. The perfect hunting weight.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Well with the bad weather we have had plus fighting the stomach bug for a week. I finally got out and sighted in my B mag. Shooting the 25 grain load from Winchester is not very impressive. I am sorry to say. The best group at 100 yards was 3". I went through 50 rounds, letting the barrel cool. I tried everything I could think of. I used a front and rear rest, it is cold and windy though. Maybe that had some bering on it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Gun Nut said:


> Well with the bad weather we have had plus fighting the stomach bug for a week. I finally got out and sighted in my B mag. Shooting the 25 grain load from Winchester is not very impressive. I am sorry to say. The best group at 100 yards was 3". I went through 50 rounds, letting the barrel cool. I tried everything I could think of. I used a front and rear rest, it is cold and windy though. Maybe that had some bering on it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 

Did you break in the barrel first?

I talked to a guy the other day that said he was getting 2" groups at 150 yards. He did mention that where he placed the fore end on the rest made a difference. Can't remember which way was better, but his groups changed drastically one way vs. the other.

I don't care for shooting when it's windy either...


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

To really find out what it is capable of the barrel should be broke in slowly and shot indoors, preferably in a windless environment. Confidence in your firearm, especially a rimfire, is crucial. Do yourself a favor. Take a day traveling to Duncans in Baycity throughout the week when it isn't busy , shoot the gun in a controlled environment without wind, uncontrolled shivering or breathing and with the help of an expert. The rangemaster has shot competition match rimfires for years and knows his stuff.

2014: Vote Yes For Conservation


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I may try that. I have shot tens of thousands of rounds, rimfire and center fire. To me it just felt like the ammo was inconsistent. Will try it again on better day.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

My buddy had the same problem with the 25 grain ammo. His gun loved the 20s as soon as he tried the 25s it was all over the place. This isn't the first I have heard of grouping issues with the 25s. Any one able to get the 25 grain ammo to hit the mark consistently?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

What exactly does one mean when they say "breaking in the barrel?"

Ganzer


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

MERGANZER said:


> What exactly does one mean when they say "breaking in the barrel?"
> 
> Ganzer


Start by removing all the packing grease when you take the gun to the range take your cleaning kit and take some JBs bore polish with you.you are not concerned about accuracy at this point then you fire 3 rounds and clean bore with JBs reapeat this process for about 30 rounds .Now you start shooting for accuracy and when you clean you gun continue to use the bore paste as a final cleaning step.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info!

Ganzer


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

I wonder why Savage wouldn't instruct u too "break in barrel" prior to sighting in? Seems if it was that important they would.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

jrockfishhunter said:


> I wonder why Savage wouldn't instruct u too "break in barrel" prior to sighting in? Seems if it was that important they would.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's not something any manufacturer tells you but is what competition shooters have done for ages to maximize the accuracy of thier guns.Most people who only use a gun for hunting never polish the bores of thier guns and rob themselves of additional accuracy. My friend also has a bmag and didn't polish the bore and could achieve any better than 3 inch groups at 100 yards after polishing the bore he go consistent 1.5 in groups.this process works for all rifles and calibers. With the internet there is more than enough information on how to polish your bore and why you do it. Problem is the average outdoorsman either hasn't been educated on how to get the most out of thier guns or dint look any further on how to improve performance and just blame the rifle.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I have polished many of bores on guns. I feel there is two things going on. One is ammo. The other is the forend is touching the barrel on the left side. I have pushed it to the left but it comes right back. I will call savage and see what they want to do. The gun wouldn't group worth crappy at 25 or 50 yards either. The way I see it at 50 it should be one tattered hole. Not 1.5"

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Gun Nut said:


> I have polished many of bores on guns. I feel there is two things going on. One is ammo. The other is the forend is touching the barrel on the left side. I have pushed it to the left but it comes right back. I will call savage and see what they want to do. The gun wouldn't group worth crappy at 25 or 50 yards either. The way I see it at 50 it should be one tattered hole. Not 1.5"
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I agree with you on the barrel moving that's why I replaced my stock with one from Boyd's and I also bedded the barrel in the new stock. As far as ammo goes I found that my gun likes the 25 grain rounds and my friends will only shoot the 20 grain accurately . Hopefully hornady will make ammo for the guns as I have always had good results with there factory loads in some of my rifles. If it were possible to hand load bullets for the 17 wsm I'm sure you could get tremendous results as you can when you get a chance to work up a load for your gunwale with most center fires .Good luck good shooting.


----------



## yote_caller (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone hunting with this round have a chance to connect with anything yet? I've been doing a lot of research on this round. The ballistics look amazing for a rimfire. Curious as to how the bullet holds up on coyotes. Looking at energy it has more ft lbs at 200 yards then the .17hmr and .22 mag have 100. Any thoughts or info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm trying. I took it out today and sighted in a different scope as a fall ruined the last one.

If it would ever quit snowing I might have a better chance. Time to test the new paracord bindings on the snow shoes.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

yote_caller said:


> Anyone hunting with this round have a chance to connect with anything yet? I've been doing a lot of research on this round. The ballistics look amazing for a rimfire. Curious as to how the bullet holds up on coyotes. Looking at energy it has more ft lbs at 200 yards then the .17hmr and .22 mag have 100. Any thoughts or info would be greatly appreciated


I shot a wild cat a few nights back. Was coming out of my barn. I was less than 30 yards and the bullet never exited. It dropped in its tracks. This was a rather large tom. Glad I was finally able to get him.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

yote_caller said:


> Anyone hunting with this round have a chance to connect with anything yet? I've been doing a lot of research on this round. The ballistics look amazing for a rimfire. Curious as to how the bullet holds up on coyotes. Looking at energy it has more ft lbs at 200 yards then the .17hmr and .22 mag have 100. Any thoughts or info would be greatly appreciated


I have seen yotes and bobcats on other forums that have fallen to the bmag 32 pd bobcat and several 30 pd plus yotes.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

What are you finding for prices on the Bmag I see some shops are trying to charge MSRP and I am not doing that.


Ganzer


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

MERGANZER said:


> What are you finding for prices on the Bmag I see some shops are trying to charge MSRP and I am not doing that.
> 
> 
> Ganzer


A month ago I seen one in Gary's Guns in Muskegon on M46 for $319. I haven't looked online but that is the cheapest I've seen in stores.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Anywhere from $289 to $329


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

You should clean it after every shot for the first fewand then after every 5 and then every 10. its a break in process.


----------

